
Silicon Valley doesn’t care about black people - joeyyang
https://medium.com/@jedmund/silicon-valley-doesnt-care-about-black-people-a91f9fcce8fc#.s0ookltkz
======
intopieces
The problem isn't that "Silicon Valley doesn't care about black people," it's
that those issues they do take a stance on have a clear, prevailing opinion
inside the community they're attempting to reach -- and they can use that to
make money.

The black community is not monolithic, and the opinions expressed by this man
w/r/t police brutality do not encompass the views of everyone these companies
might want to reach. Therefore, it's not a solid money-making proposition to
take a stance on this issue.

A more appropriate assessment might be, "Silicon Valley only cares about
itself and the interests of black police brutality victims don't intersect
with that."

------
Jonoco
Polemical headlines doesn't make an argument more persuasive; Silicon Valley
companies don't have a say in police use-of-force, but the author knows and is
only trying to tie the two topics together for popularity points.

